# Some Neat Ideas For the Home Kitchen



## ajhuff (Feb 24, 2012)

Got this off of my cousin's Facebook page. He really is a tree hugger by the way.

Saving Food From The Fridge: It Will Taste Better, May Even Last Longer And Reduce Your Energy Bills

-AJ


----------



## Eamon Burke (Feb 24, 2012)

These are all really cool ideas. I was JUST bringing in a load of groceries and sorting out what goes in the fridge and what doesn't, and thinking about exactly this. How coincidental.


----------



## Phip (Feb 26, 2012)

Very cool. It took me marking pages in Russ parsons's books before my wife would quit refrigerating things like strawberries and tomatoes .


----------



## dragonlord (Feb 26, 2012)

Good find, I think that it will come In very useful


----------



## dennyloren12 (May 24, 2013)

Excellent share, its better to replace the unused kitchen cabinets for these models.


----------



## markenki (May 24, 2013)

Interesting.


----------



## rahimlee54 (May 24, 2013)

I read that thing last year I thought it was pretty cool, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## ecchef (May 24, 2013)

Nice idea, but pretty impractical unless you're a single person on a perpetual diet.


----------



## Jmadams13 (May 24, 2013)

This is great! Thanks for sharing. I'm moving soon, and have a clean slate in the new kitchen, so I might employ a few of these ideas


----------

